# Cooper's Lager Kit - Advice



## pixiescam (28/10/13)

Hi guys, just after some assistance. I got a new DIY kit yesterday and decided to brew the Lager kit inside using the yeast that can under the lid.

I've read on here that Lager brews need a lower temp to ferment properly and I'm a little concerned, as the kit indicated I should brew between 21-27. So firstly, all my equipment was sanitized and I pitched the yeast at 24 and have left it in my kitchen where ambient temperature is around the 18-20 mark. I wrapped the fermenter in a doona and for the first 6-8 hours the brew remained at around the 22-24 mark. This morning (16 hours after brewing) it is sitting around the 20-22 mark but nothin appears to be happening yet. 

There is a little condensation on the inside of the fermenter and all the yeast is on the base of the fermenter. Curiously, I opened the lid (*very* briefly), and had a smell. It smells very sour, almost rancid. I am wondering if the experts amongst you can offer me any piece of mind, advice or the like as to what is happening and/or advice as to what my next move will be.

Thanks in advance 
-Cam


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/10/13)

I'd just leave it for a couple more days and see if it kicks off, the rancid smell may very well be an infection taking hold but you will know that for sure in a few days rather than wasting it all now without being 100% sure.


----------



## yum beer (28/10/13)

Most likely sulphur from the yeast throwing a nasty tang.
Give it a while longer to really kick off.
Leave the blankets off the fermenter, ambient in the kitchen sounds good to go with.
If its the basic lager kit it has ale yeast anyway so those temps are right in the mark.


----------



## jonnygreen22 (28/10/13)

Hey pixiescam, I'm only a new brewer too, very new in fact, only like 2 weeks ahead of you hah. I just wanted to point out that the Coopers Lager can actually uses an Ale yeast, so it will be ok at the temperatures you are mentioning.

I asked the same question myself at the coopers forum and a nice bloke linked me to the following info about which yeast is used in which kit.

http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guild/talk-brewing?g=posts&t=1803


I don't know about the other stuff though, the smell and lack of action with it. Mine started bubbling pretty quickly and just smelled like beer basically till I bottled it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## manticle (28/10/13)

Did you take a big whiff? Fermenting beer produces a lot of carbon dioxide which can really hit you in the face if you take off the lid and smell deeply. Also sulphur as mentioned plus general yeastiness can be off putting if you are not used to it. Better off drawing a sample through the tap and smelling that - don't expect it to smell delicious yet though.

As for the yeast - proper lager yeast needs lower temps but the provided yeast is most likely an ale yeast or a hybrid. Still keep it on the cool side of that range though - aim for 20-21 rather than 27.


----------



## superstock (28/10/13)

I would also say keep it as low as you can. I did the Coopers Lager that comes with their brewing kit, when I first started and had know idea about temperature control. Probably fermented between 27-30'c daytime temp. When it was bottled and conditioned it had a unpleasant peppery after taste which did not go away after 3 months, so I dumped the lot.


----------



## pixiescam (28/10/13)

Thankyou all, I really appreciate the advice! Seems like fermentation may have started now, it's not going crazy but there is a mountain of foam forming on the top when I look through the side of the fermenter. I'm also seeing the odd bubble rise up where the collar sits. 

So at this stage I've got it sitting in the same place at roughly 20, but feeling a little more confident that what I was smelling are common scents which I will soon get used to. Thanks again!

P.S Jonny that was helpful


----------



## jonnygreen22 (29/10/13)

No worries man, good luck with it!


----------



## Zardez (31/10/13)

Haha common scents, good pun! Foam is good, sounds like it should be good let us know how it goes 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## syke (2/11/13)

Pixiescam, Make sure your lid is on super tight, if it isn't you may not get that satisfying bubbling sound from the airlock. I have one FV lid that has a small leak in it and i never get that bubbling sound coming from the airlock. The beer will still ferment though and you can still drink it!


----------



## pixiescam (3/11/13)

Syke, I have the newer coopers DIY kit, no airlock.. It has a "kraussen kollar" instead, and clips to put the lid on.

I've hit a wall peeps. 7 days since brew day now and it's still only sitting at 2.10% (tested today). Original was 1.038, it's now 1.022. There is why appears to be some brown yeast scum on the top of the wort. Temperature has been steady 18 for the past few days, I'm wondering if that temp isn't allowing the Ale yeast to work to its full potential. 

Day by day I'm getting less confident that this brew will work


----------



## MrTwalky (3/11/13)

The temp is good.
For 1.0.38 you might only get a mid strength beer as extracts tend to have a high finishing gravity.
Some suggestions:
Let it sit for another week, some fermentation is probably still happening after 7 days. If its still high after 2 weeks you could take a sanitized spoon and gently rouse the yeast cake (don't slosh and make bubbles). That might get you a few more gravity points.
In the future only fill the fermenter to 19 or 20L instead of the recommended 23L as you'll have a higher starting gravity and more body and flavour in your finished beer.
Good luck!


----------



## btg (3/11/13)

Pixiescam, I'm in the same boat as you. First homebrew after many years using the lager can from the Coopers DIY kit. OG 1036 and now 1020 after 6 days. Mine has also been sitting on 18 degrees most of that time, so I'm thinking that the lowish temperature is slowing it down. I was hoping to bottle it on Melbourne Cup day but it looks like it will have to wait until next weekend. Tasted it today, very clean and slightly sweet so I'm sure it will be OK :unsure:


----------



## Gusk (5/11/13)

I also started recently with this same brew can. It's a funny one. I think it takes a lot longer to finally finish fermenting than most new brewers expect and in hindsight mine was not finished before I bottled and resulted in the sweet apple cider taste most first timer brewers report. Stick with it and let it go. It's easy to be impatient. When it's done and bottled put it away and put another one on. Try a wheat or dark ale, something better suited to the current spring weather. This way youll have a comparison and maybe something to drink over summer.


----------



## squirrell (7/11/13)

yep - i had similar on my first brew only 2 weeks ago. OG 1040, got down to 1014 and then did not move for 4 days. Temperature started warm (24) but then dropped due to ambient temperature and fluctuated between 18 to 20 degrees. I bottled anyway @ 1014. Did not taste off, but not great. I'm a bit suspicious as well that i should have brewed at hgiher temperature especially as I had 4 days of no change at 1014. We'll see how it goes, i suspect it will be drinkable and about 4% alcohol. Have also followed this up with a Coopers pale ale. weather has been a bit warmer so sitting between 20 to 23 degrees.​


----------



## manticle (7/11/13)

Or your bottles will blow up. Lower temps = slower fermentation but better flavour in this context. Bottling 'anyway' can result in exploding glass and yeast needs time to clean up unpleasant tasting byproducts.


----------



## MrTwalky (8/11/13)

^ what he said


----------



## yum beer (8/11/13)

For the 3 brewers above who all want to get there brew hotter, calm the **** down.
18c is perfect for ale yeast, give it time. Most kits will finish between 1008-1012, regardless of what Mr Coopers says under the lid, especially if using brew enhancers instead of sugar.
Make sure you are preparing your yeast properly and/or adding to your wort at correct temps...23c or lower is ideal.

Gusk, sweet apple cider taste is most likely from too high a temp, most common new brewer mistake....caused by Kit instructions mainly. You have found the light, let it in, read, ask, read some more, then ask again.


----------

